# Von Zipper Feenom 2011 brand new



## nyckk (Mar 8, 2008)

Von zipper feenom white w gold chrome lens + bonus night stalker blue lens $105 shipped
Von zipper feenom blackout with skullcandy headphones with amber mirror lens $110 Shipped


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Might want to get this moved to the BST portion of this forum. You'll probably have a better chance of selling.


----------

